# Kenpo and Systema - Comparison?



## jdmills (Jan 11, 2005)

I studied Kenpo for a few years but I am an in area (Sarasota, Florida) where there does not seem to be a decent Kenpo school (If anyone knows of one, please let me know, Lee Wedlake in Ft. Myers is just a bit too far).  There is a good (as far as I can tell) Systema school in Sarasota that is a few blocks from my office.

I really am not looking for a "which system is better" discussion, but I really would like to hear from someone who has studied both under decent instructors.  How are the systems similar/different?  What are the differences in philosophy?

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, my kempo experience is very much a part of my past - but 35 years ago I did marvel at the skills of one Russel Kossugi -- a kempoist of the oldest breed.

I am really not qualified to do a kempo/systema comparison -- but, since you are close to a good friend in Sarasota -- just drop by for a look see. It might be something that interests you -- and with your background, may provide fertile ground for your further growth.

Perhaps another poster might have such a dual background -- I believe Mr. M. Wheeler is also a well regarded kempo-ist. Just take a look - see if this appeals to you.
Best advice I can offer, sir.


----------



## erich (Jan 12, 2005)

Look up Martin Wheeler at Kenponet.com.  I believe they have published an interview with him in which he discusses both systema and Kenpo.

FYI - Martin knows what he is talking about, he is very well respected in the systema world.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 12, 2005)

Lucky man, Sonny Puzikas in town and Lee Wedlake and hour away.

Kenpo is actually a very varied Martial art but as generally taught in EPAK is technique based with both hard and soft components.  It is clearly strongly influenced by the Chinese martial arts and has an underlying Eastern philosophical tinge.

Systema is very Russian with a Greek orthodox underlying philosophy.  It's a soft art that is not technique based.  Much of the study is in sensitivity training.  It has a recent real world military background and as such may include training with shovels, handcuffs, AK47's and other applications not generally found in martial arts systems.  It is a "soft" art but in my experience frequently feels like falling in a hole and getting hit by a brick.

Talk to Mr. Wedlake about both, like Martin Wheeler he has studied both. He would be far more knowlegable that myself and a lot closer than Martin Wheeler.

Personally I think that you win with either instructor or both.  Both are worth several hours driving, but I understand family constraints.

Jeff


----------



## Brad S. (Jan 16, 2005)

Jim,


I started Kenpo in 1984 with Lee Wedlake and worked at his school in Fort Myers as well.

I also know Sonny Puzikas and highly recommend you train with him.

By the way, in addition to the Kenpo (and other arts) I am a certified instructor in Systema under Vladimir.

You have a great opportunity if you recognize it and take advantage of it.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## jdmills (Jan 17, 2005)

Brad S. said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> 
> I started Kenpo in 1984 with Lee Wedlake and worked at his school in Fort Myers as well.
> ...



I spoke with Mr. Wedlake and he recommends Sonny very highly.  He is within walking distance from my office.

Thanks for the information.  I'm sure it will be very helpful.


----------



## milosmalic (Jan 17, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Systema is very Russian with a Greek orthodox underlying philosophy.


I don't want us to wonder off topic.. Just asking, where this Greek thing came from? Russia is the largest orthodox christian country in the world, why would its combat fight style philosophy base on greek church philosophy?

Being orthodox christian I am a bit confused now.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 17, 2005)

milosmalic said:
			
		

> I don't want us to wonder off topic.. Just asking, where this Greek thing came from? Russia is the largest orthodox christian country in the world, why would its combat fight style philosophy base on greek church philosophy?
> 
> Being orthodox christian I am a bit confused now.


A typo, thanks for noticing.

Actually I expected more response to my statements as a whole. As an outsider I don't think that I have anything more than a superficial understanding of systema.

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 17, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> A typo, thanks for noticing.
> 
> Actually I expected more response to my statements as a whole. As an outsider I don't think that I have anything more than a superficial understanding of systema.
> 
> Jeff


More than a typo a lapse in clear thinking.

Jeff


----------

